# Reducing the Out-Flow of Eheim 2217 - Kindly guide me



## nagukush

Hi Friends !

I hope all is well !

Just wanted to request for some advice and guidance on how to reduce the Out-Flow of the Eheim 2217. Actually my Tank is a 4 Feet Molded Acrylic Tank and so I couldnt install the Output SprayBar horizintally on the surface (The Frame gets in the way...) and so I just inserted the Spray-Bar vertically in a corner.

Now, as the flow is a little on the higher side (for my frontosas to be comfortable), I have made a few extra holes and have even turned the holes so that they face the front glass surface. But still I have a feeling that the flow is a little high for my frotosas.

Kindly guide me on what other ways can I try to reduce the flow speed so that my fronts are'nt bothered. I have these ideas -

1. Either make more BIGGER holes on the spraybar, in random directions, but I'm not sure if this will help or make things worse...

2. Or is there any other way like - Can I use a T-Joint like thing to split the Output and put the other one in another corner ?
Is such a T-Joint available ?

Also, One of my friends suggested me the following -

*There is a valve on the 2217 output it's called a Quick disconnect. Turn that lever down to reduce flow. *

This seems to be a great ides but Wont it put back-pressure on the motor / impeller and eventually destroy the filter ?

Kindly guide and help me friends...
Thanks a lot !
Regards and Care
Have a wonderful day !
Kush


----------



## nagukush

I also have this http://www.charterhouse-aquatics.co.uk/catalog/images/wide_jet.gif Wide Jet Pipe, but I'm not sure about the flow that will emerge from it - Will it be slower than the Spraybar ? I've not tried it yet because there is a Hood with lights and wires on the tank and I'm afraid that the water might hit them causing a disaster...

Anyone used this Wide-Jet Pipe ? kindly guide me friends...


----------



## foofooree

Your friends advice will work. You can also go to a hardware store and get a 'T' to split the outflow in two so that you could have two spraybars


----------



## nagukush

foofooree said:


> Your friends advice will work. You can also go to a hardware store and get a 'T' to split the outflow in two so that you could have two spraybars


Even if I restirct the outflow thru the valve thats meant for shutting the pipe while maintainence ? I mean wont it create a back-pressure ? I just want to be sure because the 2217 has been a HUGE investment for me... Kindly guide me...

Can the wide-jet pipe also work ?


----------



## foofooree

I think that the pipe will work too. It's worth a try


----------



## cap1384

The motor should be able to handle the back pressure. also you could add a few curves and bends mainly bends to the tubing to create more head loss reducing the flow. if this is a planted tank i would stay with the spray bar it will dispurse the water better and more movement will be better for your plants what size tank is this?


----------



## ropate

hey nagakush, i am having the same issue. Just purchased a 2217 after much advice that its the best thing since sliced bread and it is.

When first installed in my 200 litre cube aquarium, it was like a cyclone while using the spray bar vertically, so just moved the bar up to a diagonal placement on the back wall and removed the little cap from the end of the spray bar....this seemed to sort out the flow, but still very strong and my plants look like the're in a cyclone.

What did you do in the end and did it work? I've turned the output valves down a little and this worked better...but has your pump been affected by the back pressure?


----------



## TAB

if you enlarge the holes you will decrease the velocity, which while the flow volume is the same, it will seem like its alot less. Turning the spary bar so it faces in will also help.


----------



## ropate

thanks TAB, i bought a flow diffuser today which seems to have helped


----------



## plantkeeper

Letter posted by Lescarpentier over on TPT.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/64679-reducing-output-2217-letter-ernesto.html

Check this out also...
This experiment was done by Lescarpetier over on TPT (it may have been posted here as well.) You can also cut off half of the impeller blades, or change out the 2217 impeller with a 2215 and it will reduce the flow


----------



## TAB

I would not recomend cutting the impeller. if you unbalance it, it will cuase vibrations, if the smaller one fits, that sounds like a much better idea.


----------

